# How to ban a webbot followsite.com from indexing or visiting my site



## gregwind (Jan 24, 2008)

There's this web bot that I don't want to visit my site, and somehow want that bot banned totally. The webbot is: http://www.followsite.com/
.
Do I enter a html code in my html index page, or is there something else I have to do. 

Please help!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Now, why do you want to kill this spider? Killing all spiders is very different from killing just one, so if you want to block all of them, it would be good to let us know now.

What web host are you using?


----------



## gregwind (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you for your email. I want to ban one spider, that followsite.com , because i highly suspect it's a competitor who i don't want knowing when i update my website so they can quickly matych theirs. Also, that followsite.com website doesn't list WHO wants to follow my site. 

So, any help to ban just that webbot would be great!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The procedure is different for each server software. Apache and its variants are the most common.


----------



## gregwind (Jan 24, 2008)

it is an apache server (unix)

please help me. is it a html code or something else?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

No, it's much more fundamental.

Have a look at this: http://www.fleiner.com/bots/


----------



## gregwind (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you!


----------

